# dull images with sublimation



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

Bula from Fiji.
I am just starting my sublimation and my images look dull. It appears that all the ink is not leaving the paper.
I am using Coastals Image Rite sublimation paper and InkJetCarts sublimation ink. Print and within 5 minutes press at 400 for 25 seconds at a medium heat. I use a teflon sheet. I hot peel and the image looks dull...dull. The image on the paper now looks good as it was dull when initially printed.
Suggestions?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

You are using high polyester fabric right? Preferably 100% polyester. Sublimation works only on those types of fabric.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like you need more dwell time


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I just visited inkjetcarts website. The company does not sell sublimation ink. Are you have sublimation ink?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Didn't catch that I thought he got ink from coastal


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

windwardapparel said:


> I am using Coastals Image Rite sublimation paper and InkJetCarts sublimation ink. quote]
> 
> I too have looked on the inkjetcarts site and they don't list any sublimation inks?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

You also need to press a lot more than 25 secs for DyeSub ink.


----------



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

I am using InkJetCarts Ultra Sub Pro Dye Sublimation Inks. Check with Ross as he has been very helpful.
The reason I am just starting sublimation is that he has sent a colour chart for heat press and sublimation. You print out the image on the transfer paper you use and also heat transfer image and InkJetCarts will do a colour profile for your printer.
I am trying longer times and greater heat and also will be increasing pressure. There are only these variables as I am sublimating on 100% poly.
Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

How long and at what temperature? Do I have to wait a certain period of time after printing before pressing?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

DyeSub doesn't require much pressure at all. That will not be your problem.

I don't wait very long at all, just for the ink to dry to the touch is fine. I usually press within a minute or 2 of pressing, but it doesn't really matter. I've also waited days to press, and it's the same.


----------



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

OK. I am now at 405 degrees and 45 seconds. Looks better. Any other suggestions?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

windwardapparel said:


> OK. I am now at 405 degrees and 45 seconds. Looks better. Any other suggestions?


Yes, still longer. It takes most DyeSub ink about 60 seconds at 400 degrees to fully sublimate. You don't need to go any hotter. 400 is fine. I sublimate my shirts at 395 for 60 seconds with very light pressure.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The sublimation ink needs to heat to 400 degress for the ink to turn into a gas that permiates the polyester. The gas gets trapped in the polyester and allows your design to be transfered. .... JB


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. When using a teflon sheet, you do need to add a few seconds to your timing to allow the heat to permeate through the teflon sheet itself. I press my sublimation tees at 400 degrees for around 60 seconds. Come out perfect everytime.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

DREAMGLASS said:


> Hi. When using a teflon sheet, you do need to add a few seconds to your timing to allow the heat to permeate through the teflon sheet itself. I press my sublimation tees at 400 degrees for around 60 seconds. Come out perfect everytime.


I'm sure a few extra seconds would be needed do the teflon sheet.I would think only on the first time of the day it is used after that it should be heated too. ..... JB


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

The teflon sheet will not retain its heat if it is taken in and out. Now if the teflon sheet is permanently attached to the upper platten then yes it will always be hot.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Teflon sheet will only stay hot if you are feeding in shirt after shirt, on a production run. Find my teflon sheets cool right down to room temperature after a few minutes.

Always use the separate teflon sheets, even though my platens are teflon coated.


----------



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks folks. Finally some hard facts. I am sure this will do great as the prints are looking much better already. One I get my colour profile from InkJetCarts I am sure the result will be even better.
Thanks again to all.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Teflon sheets will cool to the touch just seconds after being removed from the heat. They will not hold their heat no matter how fast you are pressing items.


----------

